# I NEED HELP IM SO SCARED AND CRYING!!



## Unbuckledboat (Nov 18, 2010)

Today It was a normal day with my brand new hedgehog my friend came over and the hedgehog hog went into this corner and got stuck I couldnt get him out no matter how hard I tried and when i finally took him out he was in this big giant ball im very scared and very very sad im in tears. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm glad you got him out. Best to let your hedgehog calm down. When he's calm you can give him a look over to make sure there's no injuries. Since you're hedgehog now knows about the hole, they will most likely try to hide in it again. Only thing to do now is let youi're hedgehog calm down, make sure they're not injured and be sure to keep a much closer eye on him when he's out in the future. If you suspect any injuries, it's time to go to the vet.


----------



## Unbuckledboat (Nov 18, 2010)

No but now I cant see his face or anything he is wrapped completely in a ball and is still breathing. But im very worried about his health and if he will ever be the same? What do i do to get him out of this complete ball ??


----------



## Unbuckledboat (Nov 18, 2010)

Anyone please comment I dont want him to die  Help please :/ Its breathing and its whole body is covered in quills his face nor anything besides it's quills are visible Does anyone know what to do!??!?! :?: :!:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hedgehogs will ball if they feel scared or threatened. I would probably bet right now he's just as scared as you are.  

He will come out of his ball, when he's ready. Give him some time to calm down. They can also sense if you are being frantic too. Best bet is to let him uncurl, then check him over to make sure he's not hurt.

I noticed you said you couldn't get him out of this corner no matter how hard you tried. Were you pulling on him to get him out, or how did you get him out?


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

It's normal for hedgehogs to roll into balls. Some do it everyday. We he unrolls just make sure he's not injured. Other then that he should be fine I think.


----------



## precious5525 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hedgehogs ball up when they are scared or nervous... Just give him some quite time and check back on him in about 30 mins... If he is injured or you are still worried give your local hedgehog vet a call.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

There is absolutely NOTHING you can do right now. As long as there doesn't seem to be any life threatening injuries, just put him into his cage, drape a blanket over his cage, and give him his peace and quiet.

You can listen in on him throughout the night, to make sure he's eating and doing his normal hedgie business. But definitely don't peek in on him constantly. He needs to feel safe again before you can proceed with anything. 

IF by tomorrow he has refused to move, eat, drink and go back to normal, you will probably need to take him to the vet to get him looked at. They may need to gas him and do a full examination.


----------



## Unbuckledboat (Nov 18, 2010)

The hedgie isnt cold, but its breathing I just feel scared and worried that my brand new hedgie is scared


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Its normal for yor Hedgie to be sared if you just got him he's in a new environment. It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Unbuckledboat (Nov 18, 2010)

Thats not the thing he's balled up and he is just scared there.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Unless you're blessed with a very social, brave hedgie, I think you'll find hedgies get scared a lot. It's a bit alarming the first time they get really scared, but you'll get more used to it and learn how to calm the hedgie effectively. Like the others have said, just give him/her some peace and quiet and monitor it.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Like everyone has said, "balling" is their natural defense when scared, and they are very shy and timid creatures compared to say a ferret, especially when its the first few days at home. Just let him be and at some point he'll come out. Its good to let them be alone for the first few days, they do not like switching homes and can go from being very social from a breeder or even pet store to being very anti-social due to the home change. Deep breath and just let him chill. If he's making strange noises, hedgehogs make all sorts of weird sounds, huffing, a type of hissing (doesn't sound like a cat) and even a popping / grunting noise. If you want I can post a video of a hedgehog making most of these. He's just scared from his new home and getting stuck in the corner. As you can see in my signature, most will ball up to some form.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It's OK sweetie. They will ball up for a lot of different reasons. Sometimes because they're scared, but also, if they are cranky, or just want to be alone, or they don't want you to wake them up, or they just want to play on the wheel instead of with you, or new quills are growing in. He'll be alright. Just let him calm down.

If he ever gets into a spot where you can't get him, it's best to let him calm down. Maybe put some treats around & see if he'll come out on his own. 

Are you afraid that you hurt him when you tried to get him out?


----------



## Unbuckledboat (Nov 18, 2010)

I didnt hurt him for sure but i think its true what everyones been saying I'll leave him alone and work with him after i come back from school thanks everyone.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

A good tip to remember is that hedgehogs take time to bond and trust you, due to their shy, timid and defensive nature. Depending on the hedgehog as they are all very different, it may take days, weeks or even a few months for him to come to fully trust you, but in the end when they do, you get that feeling like you've really accomplished something. So don't be put off by them huffing, hissing or balling up on you, especially when you go to wake them up, most if not all are not fans of being woken up, but once you've build that bond and trust, they'll become very relaxed with you. If you've watched the videos on youtube, those guys are well socialized and bonded hedgehogs which have had time and work put into them.

If this is the first few days you've had him, let him chill out for a couple of days in his new cage, and then start taking him out. Sit and do homework or watch tv with him on your lap, cover him up with a blanket or something which will make him feel more safe and just let him be. Many times they'll chill under the blanket for a few days to a week, but sooner or later he'll poke his head out and possibly start exploring, or he might just enjoy sleeping on you.

And anytime you need help, come here to HHC, there's always people around that can help you, such as you've probably found out.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

How is he doing today?

I am curious about how long your hedgehog was on the corner for? I'm asking because if he was there for a long time and it got cold, he might have been trying hibernation, therefore the super tight ball. 

Hope he's doing ok.


----------

